# A Bunkhouse Tour



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

This is where I spend as much time as I can. My dad and I built this place from the ground up. Well actually the metal frame this sits on was used from a construction tool shed that had been converted in to a camper some 40 years ago. The crumbling camper was removed from the frame and we built on top of the existing frame. This photo was taken approx. seven years ago when we were near finishing construction.







We used the original camper windows for a while. Last spring we finally took the time to completely finish the interior. My sisters boyfriend installed the new windows. My wife and I insulated all the walls and my dad and I put up the wall coverings and did the trim work. It doesn't show in my photos, but my sister, my dad, and I also installed a drop ceiling last July.





















This photo is looking out my one window towards my creek bottom.







A bit on the small side, that is why I term it the bunkhouse. But, electricity is a big plus. Running water would be great, but I doubt it ever happens. For now the big blue Porta-Jon is as good as it gets. This property is one of my best investments in life. Not worth a lot of $$, but the memories already made here are priceless.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

You have a real nice cabin and I see why you like it. I had a choice between a cabin or a boat and decided that to up keep a cabin would be too much and went with a boat so it is my cabin on the water. I can sure you don't have to worry about hitting rocks and sinking as I do. Enjoy your little piece of heaven.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice place Hortontoter ! It looks like a great place to relax. Is it piped ? I've seen a few places that put a water tank on stilts and just hauled some in everytime they came. Some had a shallow wll pump and bladder others just let gravity do the work.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

We just haul water from home to there in gallon jugs. We really don't use a lot of water there. The only downfall is not having a shower. My wife and I usually arrive there early in the morning and spend that day relaxing. We then spend the night and get up the next morning and do what chores need to be done that day. We head home that evening for a much needed shower. Most of the really hard work is done there. Mostly mowing and cutting an occasional downfall is all the work that is now required.


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

Thats really nice we built one a while back but not as nice but it was a home away from home


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice work Horton and Mr. Horton. Looks like a nice place to spend some time.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice setup there hortontoter......


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Great place you have there ! Ever thought of just driving a point well ? We did that at our old camp and then installed a small pump and electric water heater. Worked great.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Pretty fancy, do you have water in the creek all year, you have power so getting water shouldn't be difficult.


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Nice place! Its always nice to have a getaway.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Great place you have there ! Ever thought of just driving a point well ? We did that at our old camp and then installed a small pump and electric water heater. Worked great.

That would work if the ground wasn't nearly total rock. Also the water table is quite deep in this area.

The creek never runs dry hassell, but I wouldn't trust the water in it. I do have a small spring on the one bluff. I have thought of trying to tap this resource. This spring used to fill a small pond with an earthen dam on the property. The dam gave way before I bought this property. But, the spring still runs water through the broken dam year round. I'm not sure how one would tap into this spring.

Yes, I admit that in a sense I did "steal" this place. Just a matter of being in the right place at the right time and having the funds to pull the trigger.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

You might try using 55 gallon barrels to catch rain water. Perhaps a cysterin ? Pump it up and heat if for a shower ?

Nice camp what area of Ohio ?? Guessing south east


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Good point and that's what we had at the old house for the lawn and garden.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I had a friend who ran all his roof water down to a 1000 gallon tank that was dug in. Pumped it as he needed it. He would even drink it after a boil.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thats the kind of place one can clear the mind and just relax. Looks real nice and cozy, I would do as mentioned and see about using the roof to capture water in a barrel etc.. maybe even put in a military style latrine/outhouse but have a real porcelain throne operated by piping the rain water into its tank--just a thought!! Seems there would be enough water to at least use for flushing if your holding barrel/reservoir is big enough.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

You guys have some really good ideas. I have entertained the idea of catching runoff from the roof and using it to fill a 55 gallon plastic drum. The drum would be on stilts behind the cabin and then I would transfer this water to a solar shower. But, we never stay more than a couple days at a time, and many times just go there for the day. My wife will be retireing in 18 months and our plan is to move within less than 10 miles of this property. We had thought of building a house here, but I don't want to take the "wildness" out of the place. And the cost for a well, septic and building the home is much higher than to just buy a place nearby. Last thing I really want is a big mortgage in my mid-sixties.

On the call, we are located about 30 miles SE of Canton in Carroll County.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

That's what I call roughing it


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

fr3db3ar said:


> That's what I call roughing it


 If that is roughing it , Heck I'd hate to see what your camping in luxury would be like??


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Looks lovely Hortontoter, thanks for sharing.


----------

